# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Noviembre lluvioso pero...

## ficus

Me sorprende que después de lo que ha llovido estos días en Cataluña, los pantanos no han aumentado su caudal e incluso en algunos casos ha disminuido.
 :Confused:

----------


## No Registrado

Yo me pregunto lo mismo; veo cómo lluve muchísimos días pero en cambio los aumentos en agua embalsada van en torno a un 0 y poco por ciento. ¿Se prevee que siga lloviendo y con el deshielo aumenten? Quizá van desembalsando para luego tener espacio para regular las cuencas... Que no tengo mucha idea pero se me ocurre eso...


A ver si alguien mejor informado nos ilustra.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,
Si que es verdad que en comparación con el resto de España los pantanos de Cataluña no han sufrido un aumento importante aún habiendo tenido bastantes episodios de lluvia, pero precisamente por la nieve que ha caído en los Pirineos, pantanos como el de Oliana y Tremp tienen que desembalsar para cuando llegue el deshielo.
Si os fijais es por culpa de estos dos pantanos por lo que la variación de esta semana es negativa.

----------

